# buffedCast 286: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (13. Februar 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (13. Februar 2012)

Halli, Hallo, Hallöle,

ich hätte dann mal zur Abwechslung ein paar Fragen, die sich mit buffed.de bzw einem Praktikum in Eurem Hause beschäftigen. Mich würde diebezüglich halt interessieren, auf was ich mich dabei einlassen würde. Den mir vorliegenden Informationen kann ich entnehmen, dass das Praktikum vergütet wird. Dabei stellt sich mir jetzt jedoch die Frage, mit was für einer Vergütung man kalkulieren müßte. Dies wäre für mich insbesondere deshalb von Belangen, da ich nun nicht gerade um die Ecke von Fürth wohne, sondern erst von Kiel zu Euch über die Deutsch-Bayrische Grenze - den Elbbrücken - ziehen müsste. So ein Umzug ins Ausland ist ja recht teuer - und nach den 6 Monaten will man ja auch wieder zurück in die Heimat. Mir ist schon, dass über die Höhe der Vergütung erst in einem Bewerbungsgespräch verhandelt wird. Dennoch würde mich schon interessieren, ob die Höhe der Vergütung die Kosten für so ein Praktikum (Umzug, Miete vor Ort, WoW Account, etc) deckt. 

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob man als Praktikant bei Euch im Podcast bzw. der Buffed Show mitmachen muss, oder ob das eine rein freiwillige Sache ist. Soll ja Menschen geben, die schüchtern und Kamerascheu sind 

Bezüglich WoW habe ich auch noch eine Frage. Bei der Präsentation von Mists of Pandaria auf der Blizzcon wurde eine Karte von dem neuen Kontinent gezeigt. Im Norden von Pandaria ist dabei eine Insel namens "Zandalari" ersichtlich. Dies läßt darauf schließen, dass mit Mists of Pandaria die Geschichte rund um den "Aufstieg der Zandalari" weiterentwickelt wird. Ich habe jedoch die Theorie aufgestellt, dass das Revampen von Zul'Gurub und Zul'Aman ursprünglich für Mists of Pandaria geplant war. Ich denke, dass Blizzard diesen "Content" aus Mist of Pandaria rausgelöst hat, da sie nicht mit Feuerlanden fertig geworden sind. In meinen Augen spricht auch dafür, dass Zul'Gurub wesentlich neuer wirkte, während Zul'Aman nur auf Stufe 85 angehoben wurde. Was haltet Ihr von dieser Theorie?


----------



## aederse (13. Februar 2012)

Meine Frage bezieht sich eher auf den 2.Teil und zwar freue ich mich schon auf den Vermächtniss Update Patch (1.2.0) in Star Wars : the old Republic und wollte fragen, wann der Patch rauskommen soll .und was die Entwickler planen danach einzubauen außerdem würde es mich interessieren auf welchem Server ihr von der Buffedcrew unterwegs seid.
.Dazu stelle ich auch nochmal eine Frage zur Story, nämlich muss man ja - ich denke das hier ist kein Spoiler mehr- Revan in der Fabrik besiegen ist er danach wirklich tot, weil ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass so ein mächtiger Jedi/Sithlord einfach von einem dahergelaufenen Kopfgeldjäger geklatscht wird.

Ich freu mich wie jedes mal aufs neue auf das kommende Cast,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aederse (ae wie ä ausgesprochen)


----------



## d2wap (13. Februar 2012)

Bevor ich Fragen stelle:
Alex (und die Praktis aus dem letzten Cast):
Genevieve.. wird *nicht *Ge-neh-wie-weh ausgesprochen.
Das ist französisch.
Aufgrund deines Akzents und Alters sei dir das verziehen. Bitte nochnal üben.


Doch nun zu meinen Fragen:
Was war für euch der Aufreger der Woche?

Und: Die Mass Effect 3 Demo steht an. Spielt ihr diese oder wartet ihr auf das komplette Endprodukt?


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (13. Februar 2012)

Moin liebe Buffies,

meine Frage richtet sich an Zam (sofern er dabei is^^): Ich hab mir vor einer Woche voller Stolz ein Smartphone gekauft und wollte mir nun von meinen Lieblingsseiten Apps runterladen, musste aber zu meiner Enttäuschung feststellen, dass es keine Buffed-App gibt! Ist da was in Planung? Wenn ja, wann kommt sie ungefähr? 

PS: Bitte keine Antwort a la "When it's done!" =D

MfG


----------



## Baldrujat (13. Februar 2012)

halloo buffies!  
frage1:
also ich hätte erstmal eine frage zur lore von warcraft/wow was glaub ich ja euer spezialitätgebiet ist ;-) ?
Und zwar gehts um die bücher zur story 
inzwischen gibt es recht viele davon und gelesen habe ich bisher nur die letzten 3 erschienenen seit cata. nun wo ich etwas mehr zeit habe, möchte ich mich mit der warcraft story intensiver beschäftigen! 
hättet ihr nen vorschlag mit welchem ich am besten anfange und wann diese sich ungefähr abspielen? würde sie gerne im chronologischer Reihenfolge durchlesen um nicht durcheinander zu kommen, schließlich hat wow ne riesenstory :-) 

frage2: Zu MoP, ich weiß nich ob ihr diese frage schon beantwortet habt wenn nicht; was haltet ihr persönlich vom Mönch ? werdet ihr einen Spielen? ist eine kampfkunstklasse was für eure geballte frauenpower ;-) *g* und wenn ja werdet ihr ihn als pandaren zocken ?

frage3: zu teil2 hätt ich noch die frage zu RIFT ich dachte sie wollten rechtzeitig zum 14.feb 1.7 rausbringen oder kommt das schon morgen? wenn ja is mir nämlich ein genauer release irgendwie entgangen.
zu SWTOR würde mich interessieren ob man schon etwas in der Richtung Klassenstory weiß ...ohne mich pls zu spoilern wird die Story einfach fortgesetzt wos aufgehört hat oder wird es eine neue handlung geben die nichts mit der bisherigen Klassenstory zu tun hatte?

grüße Baldru


----------



## Thinking in source code (13. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin zusammen!

hier mal meine Fragen an euch.
WoW:
1. Ist wegen WoW im Verlauf seit der Beta etwas entscheidenes liegen geblieben? Gab es z.B. Rechnungen, die ihr vergessen habt zu zahlen, Freunde, die ihr ungewollte versetzt habt (nur noch diese Quest) oder Spiele, die komplett an euch vorbeigegangen sind?

2. Zu Beginn von Cataclysm waren die Völker der Horde im Aufruhe. Könnt ihre einem Allianzler einen kurzen Überblick über die internen Streitigkeiten der Horde geben, seitdem Garosch der Anführer ist. Gibt es schon Ausblicke auf die Zukunft?

3. siehe Non-WoW 1.

Non-WoW:
1. Welche Elemente in MMORPGs fehlen euch allgemein? Ich meine jetzt nicht, dass in Spiel x das Housing und in Spiel y das Handwerkssystem,... fehlt, sondern fällt euch etwas ein, was ihr noch nirgends umgesetzt gesehen habt. Vielleicht etwas, was mehr Atmosphäre oder mehr Rollenspiel gibt.

2. Was wäre für euch ein perfektes Handwerkssystem? Welche Eigenschaften sollte es haben?

3. Gibt es eigentlich noch ein MMORPG, in denen man eine Rolle noch wirklich spielen kann? Wo man auch mal 3 Stunden in seiner Schmiede steht und dort arbeitet? Oder als Musiker oder Tanzer die restliche Spielerschaft erfreuen kann? Oder mal den Lazarett Medic spielt und sich um die Verwundeten kümmert? Mir ist klar, dass sowas sehr schwer umzusetzen ist, aber z.B. in SWG waren ja manche Möglichkeiten gegeben. Haltet Ihr sowas überhaupt für interessant genug?

4. Mac und SWTOR?

Gruß
Thinking in source code


----------



## Fruehlingsroellchen (13. Februar 2012)

Hi Buffed-Team!
Wie viele Leute hab ich auch mal wieder Fragen an euch:

WoW:
 - Ich spiele WoW nicht und wollte deshalb gerne wissen, was denn genau der Unterschied zwischen Allianz und Horde ist. Ich meine jetzt nicht die verschiedenen Rassen sondern eher Leitmotive dieser Parteien (wenn man als Spieler denn überhaupt mitbekommt "was da oben" so los ist)

2. Teil (ihr braucht echt einen Namen dafür):
 - Wurde eine deutsche Version von Star Trek Online jetzt komplett gestrichen?
 - Was haltet ihr von Perma-Death-MMOs wie z.B. Salem was irgendwann mal erscheinen soll?

PS: Annette und Susanne sollten mehr lachen. Also noch mehr. Ich mag deren Lache.
PPS: Und bitte integriert Mhaire öfter in eure Podcasts. Sie hat so eine tolle Stimme.


----------



## René93 (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo buffed!

Zu WoW:

Was fehlt euch persönlich als "Komfortfunktion" in WoW um euch noch zufriedener zu stellen und denkt ihr Blizzard wird diese Funktion ins Spiel bringen?


Zu Star Wars im allgemeinem:

Obwohl Jango und Boba Fett besonders erfolgreiche Kopfgeldjäger sind, werden sie in den Star Wars Filmen viel zu schwach dargestellt. Ich meine Jango betritt das Schlachtfeld auf Geonosis und wird geköpft und Boba wirkt auch sehr inaktiv in Teil 5 und 6. Gerade abseits der Filme sind sie viel aktiver und kommen auch viel stärker herüber als im Film. Ein Beispiel wäre der Kampf zwischen Boba und Darth Vader welcher Boba cooler dargestellt hat als in allen Filmen zusammen. Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, warum Onkel George die beiden hat so "verkommen" lassen?


----------



## Dragonfire64 (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ihr Knuddeltütchen! 

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Ihr es gut oder schlecht findet, das der Endboss bei Pandaria nicht sofort bekannt ist?

Ich persönlich finde es erhöht immens die Spannung, wenn man nicht weiss, welcher Scherge sich zum Oberboss während der Quests eventuell hoch arbeiten wird und mit wem man wahrscheinlich am wenigstens gerechnet hätte, was meint Ihr?


Zudem würde ich gerne wissen, ob Ihr eher positiv oder negativ (oder vielleicht auch geteilt) auf die Neuerungen wie das Talentsystem oder die Haustierkämpfe seht oder Euch eher denkt "Auje , das kann nur ins Auge gehen! O.o"?

Ich persönlich denke über die Neuerungen eigentlich recht positiv, vor allem bei den Talenten, wo man tatsächlich als Krieger auch wieder Crowd-Control Talente mitskillen kann, ohne das man angemeckert wird "Du hast nicht die optimale Raid-Tank-Skillung!", nur weil man vielleicht einen Punkt anders gesetzt hatte, als der große Rest. Ich finde gerade das Umskillen jederzeit erhöht die Flexibilität enorm! Was meint Ihr dazu?

LG

Drago


----------



## Agama (13. Februar 2012)

Hi buffies,

ich wollt mal fragen,

Teil 1
1. Ich bin ja nicht WoW-Spieler, darum lese ich auch die News dazu nicht so wirklich, daber was mich mal interessieren wäre, wie das neue Talentsystem, das mit MoP kommt aussehen soll, bzw. wie die Änderungen zum aktuellen aussehen.

Teil 2
1. Da ja demnächst ein GW2 Wochenende für die Presse ist, ob ihr und wenn ja wer von euch zum Betatest eingeladen wurde.
2. Da FF 14 ja jetzt auf das Abomodell gewechselt ist, was ihr von dem Spiel haltet und ob ihr es bezahlenswert (auch wegen der Story, die man nur bis zur Veröffentlichung von FF 14 2.0 spielen kann) findet.
3. Ob ihr meinen FF 14 Kontakkreis "Enklave der Weisen" von Seth grüßen könntet.
4. Wie (ZUR HÖLLE) seit ihr auf den Weg zu 10+ Datacron gekommen? Wie oft habt ihr es versucht bis ihr s das erste mal geschafft habt? Gibt es im Game irgendwelche Tipps oder ähnliches, weil ich mir echt nicht vorstellen kann wie man darauf (Selbstmord durch Laserkanone, dann Respawn und man steht auf irgendner Anhöhe etc.) kommt. Wie auch immer ihr daruaf gekommen seid: Respekt!

Ansonsten möchte ich euch allen schön Grüßen und sagen, dass ich den buffedcast echt cool finde.

mfG Agama


----------



## Twein (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffies!

Heute gehen meine Fragen an das erste teil.

1.Beim diejährigem Fest" liebe liegt in der Luft"  gibt es  viele items zu farmen. Wie findet ihr die liebesrakete und den fliegenden Goblin? ( Ich wünche euch nachträglich einen schönen Valentinstag )

2.Ich habe heute im neuen Buffed  mir die WOW-Pets angeschaut. Was sind eure Lieblingspets/Flugmounts/begleiter/reittiere?

MfG
-Twein


----------



## Kronis (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team mich würde mal interessieren wie oft Ihr aktuelle MMO's neu bewertet.
Da mir im Endgame von SWTOR doch noch so einiges fehlt habe ich mein Abo erstmal nicht verlängert und meinen doch kaum gespielten Rift Account wieder aktiviert.
Dieses Spiel hat sich so SAUSTARK weiterentwickelt das ich finde es sollte mal wieder mehr im Podcast erwähnt werden und Ihr solltet es vieleicht nochmal neu bewerten.Da geht doch bestimmt noch mehr wie 90 %
Ich zumindest bin jetzt wieder bei RIFT und kann allen nur empfehlen schaut mal wieder rein das Spiel hat es verdient.


----------



## Monge (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Eine kurze Frage zu SWTOR. Habt ihr vor eine Datenbank für dieses Spiel zu machen? Speziell Maps und Rezepte fände ich gut für den Anfang, aber wenn es mehr wird würde es mich auch nicht stören 

Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß beim Cast.

LG
Monge


----------



## Howjin15 (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team!

Da ich mich von WoW nach 6 langen Jahren getrennt habe, stelle ich ab heute nur noch SWTOR fragen 

Dazu gleich mal eine, die mir auch Gildenkolegen nicht beantworten konnten:

Wie Läuft in SWTOR das rechnungssystem bei den Cooldowns? (Schreie beim Marodeur, Aufputscher Stim -> 15 Sek + xxx auf y, Schmuckstücke)

Ist wie in WoW CD-Stacking für den meisten dmg angesagt, oder ist es doch besser mit Cd nach Cd?

Dazu noch die Frage: Als Marodeur nutze ich Meistens Massaker und den Rüstungsdurchschlagenden Hieb bevor ich Verwüsten nutze... erhöt das den Dmg von Verwüsten oder ist es irrelevant ob mit oder ohne "mini buffs"?

Grüße Howjin15


----------



## Phochahontas (13. Februar 2012)

Huhu Buffed´ler,

[font=Calibri, sans-serif]
[/font]

[font=Calibri, sans-serif]Vorendlos langer Zeit war einmal eine Flugform für Schamanen in der Gerüchteküche.Wisst ihr dazu irgendwas?[/font]

[font=Calibri, sans-serif]
[/font]

nun woHeinrich nicht mehr da ist, wer ist da eigentlich euer Chef?


----------



## consense (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffis

WoW:
Ich rümpel gerade mein Interface aus, desswegen wollte ich euch mal
fragen auf welche AddOns ihr schwört oder welche ihr empfehlen 
könnt.

MfG
Consense


----------



## melron (13. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag, wie wäre es, wenn Ihr eine FAQ zu folgenden Punkten erstellt:

- welche Klassen spielt Ihr?
- Was ist euer Lieblingsaddon?
- Was ist euer LieblingsEndboss?
- "" Lieblingsinstanz
- "" Lieblings Gebiet
- welche Farben haben eure Socken
- was ist euer Lieblingsbuch / Film/ Comic / Barbie...


Ok Spaß bei Seite...

was ich damit sagen will, es NERVT langsam echt wenn User hier zum 100x die gleichen Fragen zu euern Vorlieben usw Stellen und Ihr jedesmal ausschweifend darauf eingeht...
Sollen die Leute regelmäßig hören und gut ist.

Sorry aber das musste ich mal sagen!


----------



## Smon (14. Februar 2012)

Hi Zusammen,
die Fragen an den zweiten Teil:
1. Ist bekannt ob Bioware an soetwas wie die WoW-Armory arbeitet ? Und wenn Bioware noch nichts angekündigt hat, wann kam denn die WoW Armory für WoW (Erweiterung), daraus könnte sich vermuten lassen wie lange Bioware dafür brauchen könnte.

2. Wird es bald die möglichkeit geben, SWTOR anzutesten bevor man sich das Spiel kaufen muss ?
	Einige Freunde wollen nun auch anfangen, allerdings nicht ohne vorher selber gespielt zu haben... Hat Bioware zu einer Testversion etwas gesagt ?


----------



## Adhira (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffies 

Meine erste Frage geht an den WoW - Teil: 
Es wird ja nun viel darüber diskutiert das MoP keinen vorab bekannten Endboss hat wie steht ihr dazu?
Ich finde es eigentlich mal ganz schön noch nicht zu wissen gegen wen man dann schlussendlich antritt. Sie wollen ja den Fokus auf den Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde legen vielleicht dürfen wir ja Garrosh und Varian verprügeln .

Die zweite Frage geht an den nicht WoW Teil:
Ich schaue fast jeden Tag hoffnungsvoll in meinen battle.net Account ob ich eine Diablo 3 Betaeinladung bekommen habe und hatte bisher kein Glück .
Verschickt Blizzard denn überhaupt noch welche?


Ach ja und ganz vielen lieben Dank für den Wöchentlichen Buffed Cast und zwar aus zwei Grüneden:
1. Bin ich immer voll informiert und habe viel Spaß beim hören 
2. Mein 4 Monate alter Sohn schläft mit dem Cast total gut ein *g*, hinlegen Cast an = zufrieden schlafendes Baby 
   Vergesse ich das mal meckert er meißtens.


----------



## Trollstrolch (14. Februar 2012)

Frage: Hat jemand von euch den Rekordversuch in *Rift* unterstützt und am Valentinstag ingame geheiratet 
(ok, jetzt noch nicht möglich, aber zum cast bestimmt absehbar) ?
Rekordversuch

Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal wieder was zu Warhammer Online, Age of Conan oder anderen "Exoten" hören.
Spiel noch jemand Eve Online bei euch ?


----------



## Adryan (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

Frage zum WoW-Teil:
Zur Zeit pausiere ich gerade, will aber mit der nächste Erweiterung (Mists of Pandaria) bei WoW wieder einsteigen. Ich habe mir letzen Monat einen neuen PC angeschafft (ja hauptsächlich wegen SW:ToR *hehe*) und müsste dann WoW komplett wieder neu installieren, nun stehe ich aber vor der Frage, ab welcher Erweiterung (CD) kann/muß ich anfangen den WoW-Client zu installieren? Ab WotLK, Cataclysm oder ist der komplette Client bei der MoP-Erweiterung dabei?


Frage zu SWToR:
Ich weis das ihr zur Zeit keine SW-ToR Datenbank erstellen könnt/wollt, wegen der fehlenden Schnittstelle im Spiel (zum Auslesen/Exportieren der Daten) . Aber es wäre echt schön eine Gesamtübersicht aller Klassen und erweiterte Klassen, mit Angabe aller Fähigkeiten! (in deutsch) auf eurer Webseite zu finden. Denn zur Zeit hangel ich mich von einem zum anderen eurer Guides, finde aber nichts detailiertes *schnief*.


Viele Grüße
Adryan

PS: Und vielen Dank an das gesamte Buffed-Team, für den wöchentlichen buffedCast, und das "Buffed SWToR-Sonderheft", hat mir sehr weitergeholfen 
PPS: Ich vermisse die Frauen-Power im zweiten Teil, vote for Mhaire !


----------



## Hellyes (14. Februar 2012)

Hi buffis!

Was haltet ihr davon, dass der Lancer scheinbar die einzige Tank-Klasse in *TERA* ist. Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig?

Täuscht der Eindruck, oder ist das Interesse an *TERA* hierzulande nicht all zu groß? Gerade das aktive Kampfsystem ist doch enlich mal eine willkommene Abwechslung zum MMO-Einheitsbrei!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Draktur (14. Februar 2012)

Ich würde es supi von euch finden, wenn ihr ein wenig über Aion erzählen könntet. Ich bin wegen dem f2p-start durchaus interessiert an dem Spiel weiß jedoch nicht wirklich viel darüber. Ne kleine Zusammenfassung o.ä. wäre sehr nett


----------

